# Hutches and Stoneware and more! OH MY!!



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, today was Christams for us due to circumstances that couldn't be stopped. I got tons of bottles! I also got a book, "Dig those Chicago Bottles!". I've just looked through the pictures and saw quite a few bottles I already have. Well, to make this short and simple, I'll just write the name of the bottle.

 First, I got my first stoneware J. A. Lomax!!!!!!!!!!!!![][][]






 Left- Hanson & Bostelmann. Right- Wm. Pfeifer Brewery.





 2 Success Bottling Works.





 Left- The Lamb Bottling Works. Right- Mulvhill's beverages.





 Left- Lang Bros. Middle- Sass & Romy Right- Sass & Hafner 





 The Haas Bros (both)





 Hayes Bros (both)





 Frank Matejka (both)





 Left- Lakeside Bottling co. Middle- Mette Bros. (anyone seen a hutch like this before?) Right- Henry Burkhardt





 Reverses of previous three





 Left- Thomas Hennessy Right- Blue Ribbon Bottling Works





 Left- Jas. Stenson Right- Charles Kluetsch





 Left- C. Wurster (reminded me of kindergarten spelling and talk.[]) Right- Failing & Wagner (FAILING!!!![])





 THANKS FOR LOOKING AND COMMENTING!!![]


----------



## epackage (Dec 24, 2011)

Now THAT'S Christmas !!![]


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 24, 2011)

You must have been a real nice boy all year!  Very nice additions.

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2011)

Great bunch of Christmas bottles...I like the stoneware Lomax.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It took about 2 hours to clean them though, and some have stains that won't come out. []


----------



## Blackglass (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow, what a gift! My parents rarely get me bottles because they don't collect and they have been ripped off in the past because they don't know a good deal from a bad one []


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Blackglass
> 
> Wow, what a gift! My parents rarely get me bottles because they don't collect and they have been ripped off in the past because they don't know a good deal from a bad oneÂ []


 
 I picked these all out myself. The hutches were $6 per bottle. The ss were free, the squats were $10 a piece, and the stoneware was $20.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice Glass !  Merry Christmas


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 24, 2011)

Quite a Christmas indeed! Cool stuff!


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks!! []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey Brandon,

 Early Christmas greetings, and thanks for showing us the bounty of bottles. I do really like that stone Lomax, and it's not even blue.







 What is all the debossing on that guy, please? Is it all done with 3 stamps?

 More pictures, please, if you have the chance.


----------



## Jim (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice batch of local goodies, Brandon. The pictorial-embossed bottles are sweet, and of course the stone Lomax is great, too.  ~Jim


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for looking! As requested by Surfaceone, here are some extra pics. the debossing is done with 3 stamps. The first stamp is: " J. A. Lomax/ 14, 18 & 18/ Charles Place/ Chicago" The second stamp is the Lomax trademark. The third stamp is "This Bottle/ Must Be Returned" There is also some blue on it anyways... []


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 25, 2011)

Congratulations on an excellent haul of bottles! I also am a big fan of that Lomax bottle, common or not 20 is a nice price for such an interesting piece of stoneware.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 25, 2011)

[] Congrats on some fine bottles!! The Lomax stony is worth some bucks!!


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 25, 2011)

Now that's a nice Christmas haul.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 25, 2011)

nice,nice,nice ,MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice very nice haul for sure ,Merry Christmas


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

